# Schmidt Technology Pen Mechanism: where are they?



## Paladium (Oct 29, 2013)

So the German company Schmidt has many mechanisms I am playing with.
I have it pointed out here:






I have the top 3 mechanisms because Richard Greenwald, and Milan carry those mechanisms. But they don't seem to have DR 470/KS and I want it! The picture is directly from the Schmidt website.

Does anyone know where to get this mechanism? Or have experience with it?

Thank you and eace:!


----------



## penmaker56 (Oct 29, 2013)

Every time that I place an order for the DR470, I am told that it is not available. I place orders with Schmidt 2-4 times a year, so this leads me to believe that it is either discontinued, or that it is only available to one manufacturer. Why is it in their current catalog, that is anyone's guess, they do things like that, putting things in there that aren't available.


----------



## Paladium (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks much for the information. Much appreciated!


----------

